# On the hunt for drawings for 3D modeling



## Radar114 (9 Apr 2009)

Any one have an idea where I might be able to come up some drawings, profile and top down of the old 280, TRUMP, Provider and Protecteur?

We used the drawing from my Know Your Ship book to get the CPF done.  It was an experiment and need better drawings for it.  I see the guys who build the wooden models getting their refs somewhere..anyone have an idea?


----------



## Radar114 (10 Apr 2009)

See, we can have civvie ships.







This was an early job of Halifax.  The CH124 is being rebuilt also.






The scale on the 57MM gun explosion has to be fixed up some.  You can see a smoke trail going up from the VLSS.  This is what happens when probes come too close.  The density of smoke is due to a 2nd CPF to the right firing also.






Those who know have seen something like this before but there was a lot of whistles blowing right before it.






Needs a different effect for the VLSS.  New model for the ESSM coming also.


----------



## Gorgo (1 Sep 2010)

Very nice, all around.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (1 Sep 2010)

Cool but our flight decks are dark grey now - No more "Green beach".
If there is someone on here from either DCTF, they would have lots of the old incident boards. I actually have a TRUMPed IRO (a little faded) Incident Board (and an IRE but you're not getting that!) hanging in my garage - Don't know why as I never sailed on one. PM me and I can try to get it to you. Those images are great!
BTW, My avatar is the "real" skinny!!!!


----------



## jollyjacktar (1 Sep 2010)

If you go to the library at FMF you can order drawings for the ships.  I was even able to get copies of the old isometric incident board drawings for the PRO class there.  Good resource.


----------

